# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Cili është misioni i lëvizjes Vetëvendosje në Kosovë?

## Qendi

Si e kuptoni thelbin e Vetevendosjes se Albin Kurtit?

*-Referendum per pavarsi te Kosoves  
-Referendum per bashkim me Shqiperine   
-Referendum per bashkim te te gjitha trojeve shqiptare 
-Nuk me intereson*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Mendoj se thelbi i Levizjes Vetevendosje eshte bashkimi i te gjitha trojeve Shqiptare. Kjo eshte per tu pershendetur pasi te gjithe ata qe flasin te njejten gjuhe, kane te njejtat zakone dhe jane pjese e te njejtit popull duhet te jene te bashkuar. Mendoj se do vije nje dite ku te gjitha trojet Shqiptare te zaptuara padrejtesisht do te jene te gjitha bashke nen nje Shtet e Flamur te vetem Kuq e Zi.

----------


## Baptist

Ju lutem kolege te nderuar, Albini nuk ka vdekur! -Mos hamendesoni gjera te kota por pyeteni ate, ai s'do te pertoje tua spjegoje dhe sqaroje platformen apo idene e levizjes qe ka nisur. 

Perse luani gjejegjezash per keso gjera. Vetvendosja nuk eshte ne planetin Mars, por ne Prishtine ne ish lokalin e Shoqates se Kompozitoreve te Kosoves. Kur te doni mund te shkoni personalisht dhe nese takoni dike jam i bindur se do t'ju ndihmoje me plote deshire. 

Kjo mendoj une eshte nje forme me frytshme e arritjes se pergjegjes ne keto pyetje dhe para se gjithash e sakte. Besoj se as ju nuk keni nevoje t'ua mbushin koken me hamendje anetaret e tjere.

Pershendetje

----------


## Qendi

Pyetje Është Se Si e Kuptoni Ju E Jo Si E Kupton Albini , Albin Kurti Është Pro Pavarsisë Së Kosovës , Pro Bashkimit Të Trojeve Shqiptare.
Ka Mendime Të Ndryshme Për Këtë , Disa e Kuptojnë Ndryshe Lëvizjen Vetvendosje.

----------


## beni33

Albin Kurti  Esht   Nje Lider   Per Te Cilin Kosova Ka Nevoj  
Esht Nje Patriot  I Vertet   Per  Ket  Dote Bindemi Te Gjith  Por Po Kam Frik Mos  Po Behet Paksa  Von  Zgjohuni  O Vllezer  Se  Tash  Esht  Momenti  I Duhur  Memir   Nje Dit  Protest  Sesa  Nje Dit  Luft   Ket Mos E Harroni  Se  Kjo Edhe  Mund  Te Ndodh ..
    Luften  E  Bejn  Trimat  E  Lirin  E  Gzojn Pisat

----------


## bakudr

Une personalisht nuk e di mire se c'fare ndodh ne Kosove dhe per me shume per Albinin. Kush di ndonje gje ju lutem kontriboni nga pak, qe ta mesojme edhe ne.

Per mendimin tim, c'faredo qellimi te kete Albini apo cilido shqiptar duhet te behet pjese e veprave qe po zhvillohen ne Kosove. E kemi nje qeveri, e kemi nje shtet dhe e vend qe ta bejme shesh lufte duke u zene me njeri-tjetrin le te ndihmojme sadopak. 

Ajo qe duhet te bejne Albini dhe ndonje tjeter duhet qe te qetesoje gjakrat, percarjet qe egzistojne ne mendime midis shqiptareve te kosoves. Le te mos behemi gazi i botes dhe pastaj mos te tallet bota me ne!!! Duhet bashkim. Po filluam te hame njeri-tjetrin atehere une personalisht do uroja qe me mire ti kthehet Kosova Serbise. Ashtu ndoshta do gjenim prape nje arsye ose pretekst per te qene "*Nje Komb, Nje Qendrim*!!"

----------


## Agon_xh

"une personalisht do uroja qe me mire ti kthehet Kosova Serbise"

Pse shkruni keshtu fjalesh 

nc nc nc nc nc

----------


## Borix

Albin Kurti eshte atdhetar, patriot, por gjendet ne Toke ne kohen e gabuar.

----------


## beni33

Aty Esht  Problemi    Zotri  Pdk    ..
Se   Njerzt Qe   Shtyhem Me  Brryla   Ata   Jan   Qelbesirsat  E  Kombit    
Un   Sot  Jam  Invalid   I Luftes   Por  Prap  Po Pajtohem Me  Ty  Edhe   Kam 2 Vllezer  Deshmor  4 Jetim   Ne  Shpin  Time   Kjo  Esht  Dhurat   Mendon Ti  Apo  E Ti  Me  Gjykon Mua   Se  Un Qenkam  Spiun  Sa   Injorant   Qe Qenke   Un Hashim  Thaqin E Kam  Pas  Idol  O Zotri   Por    Un   Nuk  Votoj  Nga  Inatet  Dhe  Klanet  Apo Zonat  
Un Kam Then Dhe   Prap Po Ju Them  Se   Trathtaret E   Kosoves Jan  Publik  E Keta Jan  Ish  Ibrahim  Rugoviq   Hashim  Thaqioviq  Dhe   Fatmir  Sejdoviq  
Keta Jan Qelbsira   
Zotri  Pdk  Qenke   Shum  Nacionalist  Por  Me  Baderia    E  Kam Frig  Se Mos  Pot  Hargjohen  Ne Momentin E Duhur  Kur Kosova Dote Ket  Nevoj  
Me  Rrespekt  Nga   Beni33  Prishtin

----------


## Llapi

> Aty Esht  Problemi    Zotri  Pdk    ..
> Se   Njerzt Qe   Shtyhem Me  Brryla   Ata   Jan   Qelbesirsat  E  Kombit    
> Un   Sot  Jam  Invalid   I Luftes   Por  Prap  Po Pajtohem Me  Ty  Edhe   Kam 2 Vllezer  Deshmor  4 Jetim   Ne  Shpin  Time   Kjo  Esht  Dhurat   Mendon Ti  Apo  E Ti  Me  Gjykon Mua   Se  Un Qenkam  Spiun  Sa   Injorant   Qe Qenke   Un Hashim  Thaqin E Kam  Pas  Idol  O Zotri   Por    Un   Nuk  Votoj  Nga  Inatet  Dhe  Klanet  Apo Zonat  
> Un Kam Then Dhe   Prap Po Ju Them  Se   Trathtaret E   Kosoves Jan  Publik  E Keta Jan  Ish  Ibrahim  Rugoviq   Hashim  Thaqioviq  Dhe   Fatmir  Sejdoviq  
> Keta Jan Qelbsira   
> Zotri  Pdk  Qenke   Shum  Nacionalist  Por  Me  Baderia    E  Kam Frig  Se Mos  Pot  Hargjohen  Ne Momentin E Duhur  Kur Kosova Dote Ket  Nevoj  
> Me  Rrespekt  Nga   Beni33  Prishtin


mos rrej miletin oj ftyr 
se ti me familje e me krejt ini kan han e dan vakt e zaman me shkie oj ndytesir
tash po e di kush tumin ini ju aihhhhhhhhh

----------


## Arbeni.sk

për çdo INFO që ju intereson  :buzeqeshje:  shkoni në www.vetevendosje.org dhe lexoni rreh konceptit të tyre.

Mendoj që ata e kanë mirë... dhe duhet të shkojmë pas tyre..

----------


## beni33

Albin  Kurti    Esht  Simboli  I Kosoves

----------


## beni33

> "une personalisht do uroja qe me mire ti kthehet Kosova Serbise"
> 
> Pse shkruni keshtu fjalesh 
> 
> nc nc nc nc nc


ABEN TA DI PSE  THUA QE  KOSOVA TI KTHEHT SERBIS  TE  LUTEM PSE  THUA ASHTU  
ME DUKET  NJE  QEMENDURI  APO E  KENI NGA DESHPRIMI

----------


## Llapi

> Albin  Kurti    Esht  Simboli  I Kosoves


HaHaHa 
kush e paska lavdue Albinin 
e more albin po poshte ke ra po me kesi rrugaqa as ne rrug nuk dilet 
se le ma ne politik

----------


## Baba Sheh

> HaHaHa 
> kush e paska lavdue Albinin 
> e more albin po poshte ke ra po me kesi rrugaqa as ne rrug nuk dilet 
> se le ma ne politik


Mi pas lavdue Thaci, ish bo Minister i Autobanit Shiperi-Serbi! :buzeqeshje: 

Mos i shaj njerzit palidhje. S`di as pse po ta lejojne keta pronaret e forumit se!?

Munesh me e kundershtu e kritiku njerin edhe pa e shajte me fjale primitive.

Tung

----------


## DaNa.B

*
Kundër zgjedhjeve të Serbisë në Kosovë*

Pas shumë mjegulle që ditët e fundit kishte mbështjellur realitetin politik të Kosovës, më në fund u bë e qartë se po përgatitet të ndodh ajo për të cilën ne e kemi paralajmëruar herët dhe vazhdimisht: më 11 maj zgjedhjet parlamentare dhe ato lokale të Serbisë do të mbahen në Kosovë. UNMIK-u është pajtuar me mbajtjen e këtyre zgjedhjeve në Kosovë, kurse qeveria bashkëpunëtore është pozicionuar prapa këtij qëndrimi. Në vend që tiu thonë JO zgjedhjeve të Serbisë në Kosovë, UNMIK-u dhe qeveria e Kosovës me gjysëmzëri kanë thënë: shtyrje. Kjo na tregon se ata nuk po i konsiderojnë këto zgjedhje të patolerueshme: ata po kanë problem me kohën dhe legjitimitetin e tyre vetjak, e jo me legjitimitetin e zgjedhjeve të Serbisë.

Mbajtja e zgjedhjeve të Serbisë në Kosovë paraqet shkelje të drejtpërdrejtë të sovranitetit dhe integritetit territorial të Kosovës. Asnjë shtet sovran nuk organizon dhe mban zgjedhje parlamentare a lokale brenda një tjetër shteti sovran. Organizimi i zgjedhjeve përbrenda territorit të definuar të shtetit në një sistem unik zgjedhor nën kompetencën e shtetit është veçori e sovranitetit shtetëror të vendit përkatës. Fatmir Sejdiu është munduar ta arsyetojë mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve të Serbisë nëpërmjet të drejtës së dyshtetësisë që serbëve ua mundëson Plani i Ahtisaarit. Ky është një mashtrim tepër naiv meqë nëpër të gjitha vendet e botës ku ekziston dyshtetësia, qytetarët e shtetit A votojnë për zgjedhjet e shtetit B përmes postës në ambasadën që shteti B e ka në shtetin A. Kjo ndodh p.sh me shtetasit meksikan që kanë po ashtu shtetësi amerikane: ata lejohen të votojnë në zgjedhjet e Meksikës vetëm nëpërmjet postës apo ambasadës së Meksikës në ShBA. Pastaj vetë fakti që detyrohesh të votosh nëpërmjet ambasadës së Meksikës, tregon njohjen që Meksika ka për ShBA-të. Por në momentin që shteti B hyn me strukturat e tij shtetërore përbrenda shtetit A, organizon atje zgjedhje paralele, mbi të cilat ngrihen institucione politike po ashtu paralele - ky është cenim i padiskutueshëm i pavarësisë dhe sovranitetit shtetëror. Kjo po i kërcënohet Kosovës nga zgjedhjet e 11 majit që Serbia po synon ti mbajë brenda Kosovës.

Mbajtja e zgjedhjeve të Serbisë në Kosovë, pra, nuk është thjesht shkelje formale e sovranitetit të Kosovës. Nuk është fjala këtu për mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve të cilitdo shtet, por kemi të bëjmë me shtetin e Serbisë, me të cilin na ndan e kaluara kriminale e tij ndaj nesh, e sotmja e okupimit nëpërmjet strukturave paralele shtetërore dhe e ardhmja e pretendimeve të hapura territoriale ndaj vendit tonë. Krejt veprimtaria e kaluar, e tashmë dhe e ardhme ushtarake e politike e shtetit serb ka qenë dhe do të jetë (siç na tregojnë përditë me deklarata e veprime politikanët dhe ushtarakët serb) mosnjohja, pengimi dhe rrezikimi i shtetit të Kosovës me të gjitha mjetet. Njëri prej mjeteve të shtetit serb janë strukturat e saj paralele brenda Kosovës. Serbia, e cila vetë e ka kundërshtuar Planin e Ahtisaarit nëpërmjet këtyre strukturave të saj shtetërore, ka ndërsyer vazhdimisht serbët e Kosovës për mosnjohjen e shtetit të Kosovës. Kjo është bërë me qëllim të hapjes së një procesi tjetër negociator, ku serbët të sigurojnë përfitime edhe më të mëdha se që u jep Plani i Ahtisaarit. Dhe zgjedhjet parlamentare e lokale që Serbia po synon ti mbajë në Kosovë, përveçqë do ta thellojnë ndarjen institucionale, etnike dhe territoriale të Kosovës, ato do ta nxjerrin një strukturë paralele të përfaqësimit të serbëve brenda Kosovës. Serbia ka paralajmëruar mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve të saj në 23 komuna të Kosovës. Të gjitha strukturat paralele politike që dalin nga këto zgjedhje nuk do ta pranojnë Kosovën si shtet të tyre, por vetëm Serbinë. Serbët e Burimit (Istogut) do të votojnë për kryekomunarin serb që do ta përfaqësojë këtë komunë. Në të ardhmen, Serbia synon që duke i cytur serbët për mosnjohjen e shtetit të Kosovës të nxisë negociata të reja, me çrast, ky përfaqësuesi serb i komunës së Burimit të bëhet kryekomunar i komunës së re të Osojanit që Serbia përpiqet ta themelojë nga fshatrat serbe të Burimit. Në listat zgjedhore të partive nga Serbia, të cilat mund të gjenden në faqen e internetit të Komisionit Zgjedhor të Serbisë, gjenden përplot kandidatë nga Kosova. Në listën e partisë së Boris Tadiqit figuron edhe një kandidat nga fshati Mogillë i Vitisë, i cili nëpërmjet decentralizimit parashihet ti jepet komunës së re serbe të Kllokotit/Vërbocit.

Në anën tjetër Hashim Thaçi deklaroi se qeveria nuk do ti njoh zgjedhjet e Serbisë në Kosovë. Kjo është pikërisht drita e gjelbër për mbajtjen e tyre, meqë puna këtu nuk është nëse i njeh apo nuk i njeh qeveria këto zgjedhje, por nëse i ndal apo nuk i ndal ato. Sepse problem nuk është mosnjohja jonë ndaj atyre zgjedhjeve, por mosnjohja që këto zgjedhje ia bën sovranitetit tonë. Parakusht i një shtetasi meksikan që jeton në ShBA dhe po ashtu ka shtetësi amerikane për të votuar në zgjedhjet e Meksikës është njohja e shtetit amerikan dhe betimi i tij për lojalitet. Një meksikan me shtetësi amerikane që jeton në ShBA nuk mund ti përfaqësojë meksikanët e ShBA-ve në parlamentin e Meksikës! Po ashtu, meksikanët që jetojnë në shtetin federal të Arizonës p.sh, votojnë për përfaqësuesit brenda institucionit përfaqësues të këtij shteti, por nuk lejohen të krijojnë përfaqësim paralel që nuk e njeh këtë shtet. E drejta që po i jepet Serbisë mund të shfrytëzohet edhe nga shtetet tjera: p.sh Turqia do të ketë po aq të drejtë të mbajë zgjedhje paralele për turqit, Bosnja për boshnjakët etj.

Më 11 maj Serbia serbëve të Kosovës do tu ofrojë dy mundësi: ngritjen e strukturave paralele politike në nivel lokal, e të cilat nuk do ta njohin pushtetin lokal në Kosovë; si dhe mundësinë e përfaqësimit të serbëve të Kosovës në parlamentin e Serbisë, e jo në atë të Kosovës. Kjo strategji e çintegron Kosovën tutje si në nivelin lokal, po aq edhe në atë qendror. Në nivelin komunal i izolon serbët edhe më shumë, duke e rritur lojalitetin e tyre ndaj strukturave paralele të Serbisë, kurse në nivelin qendror e thellon edhe më tej largimin e përfaqësimit të serbëve të Kosovës në parlamentin dhe institucionet e Kosovës.

Prandaj, hapi i dytë serioz i cungimit të sovranitetit të Kosovës, pas okupimit të veriut të Kosovës nga Serbia, është mbajtja e zgjedhjeve të Serbisë në Kosovë. Ata që na njohin seriozisht kërkojnë hapa serioz nga ne. Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit bëri të ditur që zgjedhjet e shtetit të Serbisë nuk duhet të mbahen në Kosovë. Të njëjtën e pat deklaruar edhe Ministri i Jashtëm Gjerman (Frank-Walter Steinmeier). Kurse disa të tjerë si Komisioneri për Zgjerim i BE-së, Olli Rehn, duke cituar Planin e Ahtisaarit, ia mbajti ison Serbisë, duke i arsyetuar zgjedhjet nëpërmjet dyshtetësisë, dhe ky duket të jetë edhe qëndrimi i turpshëm i qeverisë së Kosovës. Por nëse vetë bashkësia ndërkombëtare është e paunifikuar mbi këtë çështje, ne duhet të kemi qëndrim pa ekuivoke: kategorikisht kundër mbajtjes së zgjedhjeve të Serbisë në Kosovë.

Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE!, më 9 maj 2008, organizon demonstratë gjithëpopullore kundër mbajtjes së zgjedhjeve të Serbisë në Kosovë. Kosova është tepër e çmuar për tua lënë në dorë këtyre politikanëve, të cilët 9 vjet më parë firmosën një dokument që parashihte deputetë të Kosovës në parlamentin e Serbisë.

*Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE!*

----------


## strange

ndoniher, dhe jo vetem ndoniher po ne te shumten e rasteve thote, ashtu si cdo shqiptar do te deshironte, vetem se po te degjoshim kete, me ate shprehjen " jo negociata, vetvendosje" do ishim ende pa pavarsi, se si tu kundervihesh unmikut, si ke punet mire, edhe vetvendos per dicka, kur ke ber dicka per ate pune, ne luften se fituam vete na ndihmuan, dhe per ate smund te vetvendosim :i ngrysur:

----------


## Baba Sheh

> ndoniher, dhe jo vetem ndoniher po ne te shumten e rasteve thote, ashtu si cdo shqiptar do te deshironte, vetem se po te degjoshim kete, me ate shprehjen " jo negociata, vetvendosje" do ishim ende pa pavarsi, se si tu kundervihesh unmikut, si ke punet mire, edhe vetvendos per dicka, kur ke ber dicka per ate pune, ne luften se fituam vete na ndihmuan, dhe per ate smund te vetvendosim


Fakti qe na ndihmuan nuk do te thote, se ata kane te drejte te na mohojne te drejten per vetevendosje, dhe me kete edhe  nje nga te dejtat me fundamentale qe e gezojne popujt tjere te regjionit dhe me gjere. 
Ne nuk kemi luftuar vite, decenje apo shekuj per ta zevendesuar pushtuasin e eger sllave me pushtues tjere te huaj.
Fakt eshte se askush nuk mund ta mohoje nevojen e pranise nderkombetare ne Kosove, sidomos asaj ushtarake. 

Problematike jane kompetencat e te huajve, te cilat faktikisht jane absolute. 
Ne fakt pothuajse me absolute sesa ato te sistemit komunist te ish jugosllavise. 
Kur dikush i huaj ka kompetencen ti suspendoje organet shteterore te zgjedhura me voten e lire te popullit dhe te bazuara ne kushtetuten e shtetit, atehere faktikisht nuk ke shtet resp. trajtohesh vetem si koloni. 

Kosovaret nuk po kerkojne asgje me shume, sesa te respektohen sikur popujt tjere te regjionet, dhe tu garantohet siguri aftagjate kombetare dhe  territoriale sikur shteteve tjera ne regjion.  Mu kjo nuk eshte duke ndodhur as brenda Kosoves, as ne skene nderkombetare.

Nje popull i tere, me shume se 2 milion njerez, qe gat 20 vite, 10 nen Millosheviqin e 10 nen KB dhe NATO,  jane te izoluar nga pothuajse cdo aktivitet nderkombetar politik, ekonomik, kuluror, sportiv et. Ky eshte diskriminim i patolerueshem dhe i papare ne evropen moderne. Dhe eshte vetem nje aspekt i rendesishem, ku kosovaren diskriminohen brutalisht. Perderisa shteti dhe populli qe ata i vrau me mija,  dogji shtepi dhe fshatra te tyre, jo vetem qe nuk eshte izoluar, por edhe guxon ta sfidoje haptaz shtetin, territorin dhe lirne e qytetareve te Kosoves nen sy te pushtuesit aktual.
E gjithe kjo eshte e kuptueshme per nje kohe te caktuar kalimtare, 5 apo 10 vite pas luftes, por jo me gjate ose madje pakufizim. 
Njerzit me ne fund duan te jetojne dhe te punojne per nje te ardhme me te mire, pa u detyruar te konfrontohen cdo dite, edhe pas 10 viteve te "lirise", me sigurine dhe lirine e tyre personale, me sigurine dhe lirine e kombit, me jostabilitet politik, ekonomik dhe social e keshtu me radhe.  
Ne kushte cfare mbretrojne aktualisht nuk ka zhvillim stabil te Kosoves.

Duhet te ndryshojne shume gjera, e posacerisht stili i qeverisjes dhe punes se institucioneve te Kosoves, sidomos ne raport me te huajt. Gjithashtu edhe veprimtaria ne skenen nderkombetare. 

Perndryshe, nese vertete nuk ndryshojne gjerat, atehere qe tani mund te konkludohet deshtimi i shtetesise se Kosoves.
Cka ndodhe ne 100 vitet e ardhme nuk eshte shume relevante per gjeneratat tona. Secila gjenerate ka te drejte, pervec ne kohe lufte te pashmangshme, te jetoj jete te njejte apo te ngjashme me bashkekohasit e kombeve  ne regjion dhe me gjere. Cdo diskriminim i vrazhde, si ne rastin e Kosoves, eshte thjeshte i patolerueshem dhe absolutisht i papranueshem.
Askush nuk e pranon vullnetraisht nenshtrim diskriminues!

Tung

----------


## ABytyqi

Ju ftoj te jeni pjes,qrs ne lidhjen e prizerenit se qty te gjith shqiptqret jan te ftuar morqlisht dhe shpirtnisht shqiptar , 15 16 Qeshor,ne ket dqt do te ringjqllet Lidhjq e prizerenit do te ngjqllen edhe te vdekurit per t' par se lirin nuk nq e sollli qskush por qt e gjetem mes jush o vllezer shqiptar<

jqn te ftuqr te gjith deputetet qntret e partive dhe i gjith populli,ketu do t e,erren detyra ,morqle komtare per ter jeten e shaiptareve nje komb nje partij nje qendrim;
?os harroni tregonju armiqve dhe shpihunav,thirrjet i kan pranu shum njerz deputet politikan akademik,partij,,,

per , me shum informacione ; www.fbksh-aksh.org

----------


## beni33

> HaHaHa 
> kush e paska lavdue Albinin 
> e more albin po poshte ke ra po me kesi rrugaqa as ne rrug nuk dilet 
> se le ma ne politik


SE AJAM  RRUGAQ  TE  SUGJEROJ NJE TAKIM   MEMUA    
E  UN JAM KRENAR   POTA  KUJTOJ EDHE JE HER  NE LLAP UN SHPESH JAM ATY  EDHE DOTE  SHTES  PAK NE  POLIGONET   LUFTES  SE ENDE JAN ATY NESE  TA MBAN ME  ME ARDH  UN KAMDESHIR TE  TAKOHEM ME TRIMA SI JU  SE  FORT  NE GOJ E PASKE  SPIHUN LLAKUN  TI  PO TAJAP BESEN QE  KEME  HARUU   KET FJALI NDAJ SHQIPTARVE    POTI NIHER E  SHAVE ALBIN KURIN E TASH PO EVJTON AHAHAHA  
E MORE  QELBSIR  
TI PO FSHIHESH NE  AMBLEM TE  UQK-S  
E  NE  FAKT TI  VEQ  ZANIN JA KE NDI  AS AJ

----------

